# Doolin's Smidge is due this week!!!!!



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope Mac doesn't mind me posting this here! 

Smidge is due this week with Wednesday being her first "official" due date I believe.....
I have been waiting forever for my baby boy.... 

So please, 

First, pray or send positive thoughts that Smidge does well and there are no problems for her!!!!:crossfing:yes:

Second, same for the puppies....hope for a beautiful healthy litter of babies! :heartbeat

Last but not least.....there are at LEAST TWO boys so I get my "Didge"..... :heartbeat:greenboun:woot2::banana:
And of course I forgot all about Mac and Kristin... :doh: Get plenty of rest and I hope things go great for you ALL....


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck!! Positive thoughts...sent!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can smell the puppy breath now...Good Luck.....We need LOTS of pictures.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, I am anxiously awaiting this event too  Can't wait to see these puppies!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you and everyone! I hope the delivery goes smoothly (and your boy is waiting to greet the world!)


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Actually first due date was today and I think she might deliver today........ Sitting in the bedroom with her right now...


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

:smooch::smooch: That's for Smidge..... 

I ABSOLUTLY cannot get a thing done at work..... My mind is all fur and smoochy puppy kisses!!! :bowl::
:yipee::artydude


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so excited for all of you! I hope Smidge is in labor now, has an easy labor and all of the puppies are healthy!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh my so exciting! :--big_grin:i don't know nothin bout birthin no puppies...but I can't wait fer them pictures! Best wishes for a smooth delivery...and lots of pictures please!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puddin*

Puddin

So glad to hear Smidge is due and will pray that all are healthy and happy and that there is a boy for you!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so excited for you!!! This is very exciting . Good thoughts sending your way!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh!!! How exciting!!!!! I will send lots of prayers and good thoughts to Smidge, Mac, Kristen, and puppies!!!! I'm so so excited for you and will hope for health and happiness to all! Can't wait to hear the official count!!!!

Kisses to Smidge!!!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

We have two born so far and all's well. That's all I know so far !! Whooooohoooo!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How exciting!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update!!!! Girls/boys???


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How exciting!!!! Puppies being born now..... WOW!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't know if ther're boys or girls....Mac didn't say in the email...... he just said a count would be coming later!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Tried to catch you on FB to chat  I'm so excited for you!!! Makes me *almost* have puppy fever!!! I'll have mommy fever instead!!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

:--big_grin:We have three BOYS so far!!!!!! Ohhhhhhhh I just cannot stand it!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah!!!!! This means you'll get your boy for sure!!!! Celebrate!!!! I'm so excited for you. And I do LOVE the boys!!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Your boy is in there somewhere!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you Steph!!! I am celebrating! :artydude:artydude I don't know if I will be able to sleep thinking about my baby! 

His call name is Didge! :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat Short for Didgeridoo.....


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you Rainheart!!!! MY BOY IS HERE!!!! I just KNOW Rusty is happy.......


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome Didge and brothers (and sisters??)!!! I told Sawyer his half-brothers and sisters are making their debut. He was more intrigued with the flowers I was dead-heading outside...... But I'm sure he's thrilled on the inside!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to you and everyone involved! I can't wait to see photos of Didge and his siblings!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the world baby Didge. :wavey: I hope all went well for Smidge and the rest of her deliveries.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't heard anymore from Mac since the last email last night..... I am hoping and praying that everyone is doing well this morning!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The last email I got from Mac and Kristin said 4 boys and 1 girl. This was around midnight.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay puppies! I hope all is well. Does anyone know who the sire is?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

GoldenSail said:


> Yay puppies! I hope all is well. Does anyone know who the sire is?


Ch. Goldtreve Sydney Traveler-a lovely boy of the English type. He is an Australian import.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just heard from Mac and after a long night, she has five boys and two girls!!!!
Hopefully Mac will have time later to let us all know how everything is going.....


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! That's the same that she had in her last litter, five boys and two girls! I bet they will be absolutely adorable! I hope everyone got some rest last night and doing well this morning! 

Didge is here!!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats to mom, pups......and all who will benefit from this joyous occasion!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

:hyperIDGE IS HERE!!! :hyper:



DIDGERIDOO, MOMMA AND DADDY LOVE YOU!!!!!! 
:--heart:
​


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good girl, Smidge! Glad all is well.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:worthless........Please....we NEED pictures! And puppy breath!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm waiting for pics!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

puddinhd58 said:


> :hyperIDGE IS HERE!!! :hyper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Didge, you are a lucky lucky little boy and won the doggie lottery for new parents! You are going to have a wonderful life with your new family! I'm looking forward to seeing you grow up here on the forum. 

We need pictures ASAP!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann, 
Thanks for the sweet post, but *we* will be the lottery winners to have Didge in our lives...:wavey:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sooo happy for you. I know just how you feel and it just keeps getting better and better. Hope we get to see some pics soon! Congrats:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

puddinhd58 said:


> Ann,
> Thanks for the sweet post, but *we* will be the lottery winners to have Didge in our lives...:wavey:


Valid point--you *both* won the lottery! Just think-he's coming into a family experienced with Goldens, who dote on their dogs, who post photos on this forum and who make sure there are lots of people around the world thinking good things for him and praying for his health and happiness! Can't beat that!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

We have a couple rough phone pics but they are PUPPIES!!!!! 
Who cares~


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Cute, cute puppies. 

Smidge is beautiful!!! :smooch:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Isn't she just lovely!!!! She is such a sweet girl too!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love the phone pic of Smidge and her puppies! Just think one of those cuties is Didge!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I know Ann!!! DIDGE is in there somewhere!! I just can't stand it...I love the little frog legs going on in there!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

The puppies and momma are beautiful. I bet it's gonna be hard waiting for Didge to come home.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very hard Wendee! It's going to be a hard loooonggg 8-10 weeks, that's for sure!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Can't wait to see these cuties in person!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwwww - Smidge and her babies look wonderful! Thanks for sharing the pictures!!! Those 8 weeks of waiting are the WORST!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute and some serious heart healing in those lovely little bodies (and Mama too).::smooch:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Awww look at those beautiful little babies.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Can't wait to see these cuties in person!


NO FAIR Linda!!!! You will see my baby before I will!!!!!! :
Give em a kiss from his Mommy!! :wavey:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Awwwww - Smidge and her babies look wonderful! Thanks for sharing the pictures!!! Those 8 weeks of waiting are the WORST!!!!


I don't know how I am going to control myself for 8 long weeks!!! :uhoh:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Cute, cute, cute and some serious heart healing in those lovely little bodies (and Mama too).::smooch:


Oh, don't you know it!!!  I'm in need of some serious heart healing too.....


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Awww look at those beautiful little babies.


Aren't they just sooooo sweet..... I wish I could hold them.....


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, in four weeks you will have your first opportunity Kathy  They are adorable indeed and so content!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cute babies and I love their colors. Mommy is certainly a looker too !:


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Woo hoo! Just found this thread. Haven't been on the forum in several days. Welcome Didge and congrats to Mac, Kristin and Smidge. You did great mommy!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Momma and babies look great! Congrats!! I can see a lot of love coming from that good looking bunch...including momma! Empty spaces in hearts are going to be filled in 8+ weeks!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a couple more pics of the "Puppy Pile" :--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So precious!! I can't wait to see more pictures of them growing up. Congratulations! You're in for a longggg eight weeks of waiting haha you must be so excited!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness-so cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They are just adorable. I'm living vicariously through you this time!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am just now seeing these picture!! They are all beautiful! Now the real waiting begins...


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh the wait is torturous! The two kinda in the middle, yellow and pink, the one facing the camera and the one right of her are the girls....that means one of the other five is DIDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:greenboun:woot2::wiggle:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Mac and Kristin do a GREAT job of picking out the perfect puppy for their families!! They are 2 for 2 for us!!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have faith that Mac and Kristin will pick just the perfect Didge out of that pile!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

!!!more pics!!! 

​


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

oh my gosh!!! so tiny, just adorable!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Ooohhhhh. Babies are so cute! We are hoping to see the babies when we drop Quinn off with Mac in a couple weeks. Not sure if that will be possible but we are hoping! I am so excited for you Kathy. Didge is going to be a lucky boy! Is there a theme for this litter?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sam's Mom said:


> Ooohhhhh. Babies are so cute! We are hoping to see the babies when we drop Quinn off with Mac in a couple weeks. Not sure if that will be possible but we are hoping! I am so excited for you Kathy. Didge is going to be a lucky boy! Is there a theme for this litter?



I hope you get to see them! The theme is "South Pacific", as in location, not musical.... Didge is short for Didgeridoo, an Aborigine instrument...


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Awww! They are soooo sweet! And I love the name Didge .


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

WendyO said:


> Awww! They are soooo sweet! And I love the name Didge .


Thank you! I love the name too! Welcome to the forum...I see you are a new member. :wavey:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Kathy, I promise if I do see them (and I'm not sure we will), I will only look with one eye!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Kathy, I promise if I do see them (and I'm not sure we will), I will only look with one eye!


:roflmao:

Hahahaaaaa...... Everybody is going to see my baby before me... 

You KNOW you won't be able to keep that second eye shut...:no::uhoh:::


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Should tell you the eyes are opening up on these guys. Just noticed this morning that they really are open!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Doolin said:


> Should tell you the eyes are opening up on these guys. Just noticed this morning that they really are open!!


:headbang2:dblthumb2

Need more pics Mac!!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

TWO WEEKS OLD TOMORROW!!! arty2:​


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

They are just too adorable for words!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

:--pipe::jamming: (In a singsong voice)..... And they called it Puppy Love,..... 
:bowl:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Belle's Mom said:


> They are just too adorable for words!!


They are just so snuggly adorable!!! I can almost smell them...... feel them....


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Those puppies are so very perfect!!! My own puppy (a male too!) was born a week ago and is very likely related to your puppy through the Goldtreve line and more further back. The breeder of my puppy has had dogs go to many kennels throughout this part of Australia including Goldtreve. Indeed I considered Goldtreve myself. I am so jealous that of course having your breeder on this forum means you see so many photos and I am still waiting for my first ones which have been promised any day now but I am soooo impatient!!! The next 7 weeks are going to be excruciating!

I like the name too, an Aussie name for a half Aussie pup. I learnt to play the Didgeridoo at music school (quite poorly compared to an indigenous person), and everyone does call it a "didge" for short, even the proper good players. It is actually considered taboo for women to play it in most tribes, but it's ok for non indigenous women to play it. Good thing the pup is male! 

Enjoy your gorgeous bundle of fluff, soooo jealous you are taking yours home first.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Kathy,

They are so sweet!!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

They are perfect and adorable and so so sweet!!! Can't wait to see pictures of them waddling around!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

lyssa said:


> Those puppies are so very perfect!!! My own puppy (a male too!) was born a week ago and is very likely related to your puppy through the Goldtreve line and more further back. The breeder of my puppy has had dogs go to many kennels throughout this part of Australia including Goldtreve. Indeed I considered Goldtreve myself. I am so jealous that of course having your breeder on this forum means you see so many photos and I am still waiting for my first ones which have been promised any day now but I am soooo impatient!!! The next 7 weeks are going to be excruciating!
> 
> I like the name too, an Aussie name for a half Aussie pup. I learnt to play the Didgeridoo at music school (quite poorly compared to an indigenous person), and everyone does call it a "didge" for short, even the proper good players. It is actually considered taboo for women to play it in most tribes, but it's ok for non indigenous women to play it. Good thing the pup is male!
> 
> Enjoy your gorgeous bundle of fluff, soooo jealous you are taking yours home first.



That is awesome! We will be like "family" a little! 
I love learning more about the "didge". That is a good thing that he's male. 
The waiting is torturous, isn't it? 
At least Mac has sent us some pics but I know how you feel.... 

Please make sure you post pics when you get them.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you Diane!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Such cute little babies!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes Steph, doing that "drunk" walk with those round puppy belly's.... Just cannot wait!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you Mary! I can't wait to see them in real life.... I just want to kiss those snouts.....


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

:woot2::banana::woot2:MORE PUPPY PICS:woot2::banana::woot2:​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So precious*

They are all so precious!! How is Smidge doing?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

aah, those photos just melt my heart. Those sweet little puppies are so adorable!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

They are so fat and round!!! Adorable!!! I can hardly believe Sawyer was ever that little!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness-so cute!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> They are all so precious!! How is Smidge doing?


Mac has said she is doing great and is a terrific Mommy!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch: A couple of my own!!!! :


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> aah, those photos just melt my heart. Those sweet little puppies are so adorable!


I turn into a puddle every time I get new pics! :wavey:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> They are so fat and round!!! Adorable!!! I can hardly believe Sawyer was ever that little!


I love their little fat bellies!!!! I can't believe how fast they lose their "puppyness" from the pics I see on here with other's growing so fast.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh my goodness-so cute!!


Hi Linda, :wavey:
Will you be seeing them anytime soon?


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh I love the babies!!!! I want to give them smooches too. Mac said they will be too young for us to see next Thursday when we drop off Quinn, but we can see them when we come back. I keep telling Quinn she is going to see "babies" and she is so lucky! I'm glad to hear mommy is doing well too. Didge where are you?:curtain:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

puddinhd58 said:


> Hi Linda, :wavey:
> Will you be seeing them anytime soon?


I'm hoping to be able to peek at them either when I drop the dogs off on the 25th or pick them up on the 29th


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! Mac and Kristin will be BUSY with all of their dogs- past and present! Sawyer, Quinn, Bug and gang, puppies! Busy, busy, busy! What fun for all of the dogs though!!! They better rest up, Sawyer is going to be ready to PLAY! (though this heat is killing him!)


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sam's Mom said:


> Oh I love the babies!!!! I want to give them smooches too. Mac said they will be too young for us to see next Thursday when we drop off Quinn, but we can see them when we come back. I keep telling Quinn she is going to see "babies" and she is so lucky! I'm glad to hear mommy is doing well too. Didge where are you?:curtain:


Hopefully you will be able to peek at them on the way back!  Although, to see them and not be able to touch and snuggle them would be worse for me..


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I'm hoping to be able to peek at them either when I drop the dogs off on the 25th or pick them up on the 29th


Oh, I sure hope so....let me know if you see Didge waddling around there!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Wow! Mac and Kristin will be BUSY with all of their dogs- past and present! Sawyer, Quinn, Bug and gang, puppies! Busy, busy, busy! What fun for all of the dogs though!!! They better rest up, Sawyer is going to be ready to PLAY! (though this heat is killing him!)



Busy but what a wonderful thing to be busy with!!! They have my dream job...spending their lives with dogs, dogs and more dogs!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

!!!More Puppies!!! 

​


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Far too adorable!!! I'll take puppy in picture number 4 please!!

I am soooo having puppy fever....but can't think about it right now!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Far too adorable!!! I'll take puppy in picture number 4 please!!
> 
> I am soooo having puppy fever....but can't think about it right now!



Laurie, 
Mac (Doolin Retrievers) may have an extra one if you don't have enough...:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

aaaaah, those puppy photos certainly make a day brighter!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> aaaaah, those puppy photos certainly make a day brighter!


Thanks Anne, 
I get so excited every time I open my email and I get mail from Mac!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

chow time ​


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my-look at them! Just beautiful


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay...enough with these puppy threads, people! I am seriously at my breaking point.  My mantra of, "I am _not_ a puppy person" is getting weaker and weaker. :no:

I could literally melt into the puppy's eyes in picture number 2. 

I...must...look...away...


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

They are so cute!!!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

That number 2 pic is a killer! Hubby and I get to go see them on Sunday!!! Whooohoooooo... 
I cannot wait to get my hands on these little guys!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

puddinhd58 said:


> That number 2 pic is a killer! Hubby and I get to go see them on Sunday!!! Whooohoooooo...
> I cannot wait to get my hands on these little guys!



Ooooh, Yayayayay!! Are you taking a camera? We need photos, LOTS and LOTS of photos!! Have fun!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't have a great camera but I will be taking lots of pics!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

They look sooooo cute!!! Just so you know, I did NOT see your little guy before you!!! We were in and out pretty quickly last night to pick Sawyer up - Our flight was delayed in Atlanta, and we were late.

From what I hear, Sawyer was curious/interested in the puppers! He had SUCH a good time with Mac and Kristin - When we picked him up, he said a quick hello and then tried to go back in the house with them!!! What a stinker! Nothing could have made me happier though, I'm certain he had the BEST time! 

Now I need to work on getting a friend for Sawyer here at home!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Our 5 week puppy visit! 

We went and saw the puppies today. All I know is that (for me) this must be a little like heaven...
They were all just beautiful, curious, fat little bellies, puppy breath.....Mmmmmmmmm.....

Here are a few pics...I am NOT a great photographer (need my daughter for that) and my camera is O.L.D. but this is the best of the lot.... you just can't go wrong with all this love and cuteness no matter how old and broken your camera is! 

Steph, Smidge is looking great and she is about done with these pups bugging her! Hahahahaaaaa...... Though she has been a fantastic Momma...as you can see from her results. 
​


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

And a couple more....
The older dog is Lager from Smidge's last litter.... isn't he STUNNING!!! I just love him to death...


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh. SOOOO precious. I want the one sticking its tongue out just a tiny bit. But they're all so cute.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Oh my gosh. SOOOO precious. I want the one sticking its tongue out just a tiny bit. But they're all so cute.


Isn't he/she cute! There is no way I can pick.... I trust Mac and Kristin to make the right choice for us...They are keeping a male and of the four left, there is just no way to one is cuter/better than the others! They're all wonderful!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow!! They are very, very cute!!! Did you pick out Didge? I bet you didn't want to leave. So happy for you that you got to go see them!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

SandyK said:


> Wow!! They are very, very cute!!! Did you pick out Didge? I bet you didn't want to leave. So happy for you that you got to go see them!!!


Thank you! We have been looking forward to today for weeks! No, we didn't pick him out yet... it's so hard... I think Mac will probably pick him out between 7-8 weeks..... it doesn't matter to me...every second I had a new favorite...which ever one I had at the moment was my favorite! :


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Lager is gorgeous - If Mac decided he couldn't give up Smidge, I guess I could be convinced to take Lager! lol - Sawyer would LOVE that!! I'd have two wild men on my hands! Smidge wasn't convinced Sawyer was a lot of fun this past week when he stayed there, but hopefully it was only because she still had her puppies on her mind. Sawyer can be a bit overbearing with wanting to play (and sniffing)! I think they'd quickly learn to love each other. And I guarantee that Smidge would be a pampered princess at our house! But, yeah, I'd take Lager in a heartbeat.... Or any of Sawyer's other brothers and sisters. Still trying to convince Linda to ship Bug to me as well.  The puppies are tempting and adorable, but we'll hold out for one of the "older" guys!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Awwwww... Gorgeous Babies... Love them all!!!!...


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

How truly beautiful they all are!!! Such gorgeous sweet pups, I am sure it was heaven being among them. I am glad your meeting of the puppies went so well. In terms of picking a puppy, I think probably leaving it to your breeder is the right way to go in your situation.... how would you ever choose otherwise??

I am meeting the litter my pup is hopefully coming from (the ones that are related to your pup) in three days, so I am very very excited!! They are four weeks old right now, so a bit younger than your Didge... it will be heaven for me to be able to see and touch them finally. I'll have a bunch of photos too, none of us can resist those beautiful little soft brown eyes and cute little wet noses. Not to mention tiny baby paws and puppy breath everywhere. Aghhhhh can't wait, three days then a four hour drive and then puppies!!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous. I am so happy for you and for Mac and Kristin to have such beautiful litter. Looking forward to seeing them next weekend when we pick up Quinn. I hear Quinn loved playing with Sawyer.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

:--big_grin::--big_grin:I am just so happy for you! Those puppies are so adorable. I can't wait till you bring your special one home! Thank you for the great photos!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

puddinhd58 said:


> Thank you! We have been looking forward to today for weeks! No, we didn't pick him out yet... it's so hard... I think Mac will probably pick him out between 7-8 weeks..... it doesn't matter to me...every second I had a new favorite...which ever one I had at the moment was my favorite! :


That would be me too.

Such cute little bundles of love and happiness and one is yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wonderful, fantastic, just GReat.:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes! It sounds like Quinn and Sawyer had a blast together! I'm so glad they were there at the same time! Our flight got in late, so it was a very quick pick-up for us, but Quinn had gone out into the dog yard, maybe to see where her buddy was going??  Sawyer had an absolute blast! He really barely said hello to us and then tried to go back in the house with Mac and Kristin, rather than get in the car with us. What a stinker! At least I know he loved being there!



Sam's Mom said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous. I am so happy for you and for Mac and Kristin to have such beautiful litter. Looking forward to seeing them next weekend when we pick up Quinn. I hear Quinn loved playing with Sawyer.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Lager is gorgeous - If Mac decided he couldn't give up Smidge, I guess I could be convinced to take Lager! lol - Sawyer would LOVE that!! I'd have two wild men on my hands! Smidge wasn't convinced Sawyer was a lot of fun this past week when he stayed there, but hopefully it was only because she still had her puppies on her mind. Sawyer can be a bit overbearing with wanting to play (and sniffing)! I think they'd quickly learn to love each other. And I guarantee that Smidge would be a pampered princess at our house! But, yeah, I'd take Lager in a heartbeat.... Or any of Sawyer's other brothers and sisters. Still trying to convince Linda to ship Bug to me as well.  The puppies are tempting and adorable, but we'll hold out for one of the "older" guys!


Hahaha....I'm sure it would take quite a bit of "convincing"..: I would take him in a minute.....You think Linda will give up Bug? I don't think so!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

My Golden Madison said:


> Awwwww... Gorgeous Babies... Love them all!!!!...


Thank you! It's hard not to love them all. :smooch:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

lyssa said:


> How truly beautiful they all are!!! Such gorgeous sweet pups, I am sure it was heaven being among them. I am glad your meeting of the puppies went so well. In terms of picking a puppy, I think probably leaving it to your breeder is the right way to go in your situation.... how would you ever choose otherwise??
> 
> I am meeting the litter my pup is hopefully coming from (the ones that are related to your pup) in three days, so I am very very excited!! They are four weeks old right now, so a bit younger than your Didge... it will be heaven for me to be able to see and touch them finally. I'll have a bunch of photos too, none of us can resist those beautiful little soft brown eyes and cute little wet noses. Not to mention tiny baby paws and puppy breath everywhere. Aghhhhh can't wait, three days then a four hour drive and then puppies!!


I know exactly how you feel! I was counting down the days..... Your puppies are almost as far away as ours..... it takes us just a little over three hours to get up to Mac' house.... worth every second!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sam's Mom said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous. I am so happy for you and for Mac and Kristin to have such beautiful litter. Looking forward to seeing them next weekend when we pick up Quinn. I hear Quinn loved playing with Sawyer.


I am sure Quinn had fun....I got to see her yesterday too for just a second...didn't want to rile up all the big dogs with the pups running around...he is gorgeous...you must miss her.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> :--big_grin::--big_grin:I am just so happy for you! Those puppies are so adorable. I can't wait till you bring your special one home! Thank you for the great photos!



Thanks Ann! We can't wait either...:bowl:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> That would be me too.
> 
> Such cute little bundles of love and happiness and one is yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wonderful, fantastic, just GReat.:


They are all GReat! No way you can go wrong...


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry for all the separate posts.... I don't know how to put multiple quotes in one message...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I had to laugh when you said you found a new favorite every time you snuggled with a different pup. I think I would fall in love with all of them as well!! I also agree with you can't go wrong no matter which one they chose for you!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

SandyK said:


> I had to laugh when you said you found a new favorite every time you snuggled with a different pup. I think I would fall in love with all of them as well!! I also agree with you can't go wrong no matter which one they chose for you!!


Haha. Yep, everyone of the boys were my favorite!

Mac gets the job of picking out Didge because whoever he us, I will love him!


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

I too am getting a pup (a female) from this breeding and I am so excited. I booked my airline flight to Wisconsin yesterday for the big day.

I have begun "nesting"...lol.

Nicolle


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha Nicolle..... I am nesting too... The girls are adorable chubby belly fuzzballs! 
Have you gotten any pics of just the two girls?


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Kathy, we got to see 4 of the pups when we picked up Quinn Saturday night. I think Mac said one of them might be yours but nothing would be definite until temperment testing this weekend. It sounds like he will have lots of help with Pat Quinn (our Quinn's namesake), Emily and a couple trainer friends. Wish I could see it. The golden puffballs were adorable. They all seemed to migrate to my 21 year old son. They were climbing on him and chewing his shoelaces at one point.. I'm so happy for you. Didgeridoo will be wonderful!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer misses Quinn!!! Sawyer misses all of the excitement and fun at Mac's house! Sawyer needs a buddy -- SOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Puddin (Kathy)
I am so excited for you!!

The puppies and Lager are just gorgeous!! 

Steph
Who is getting Quinn?

Smidge must be a beauty!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Such adorable little pups!!!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Na na na na na, I got to see ALL the puppies yesterday! And oh my goodness, the little fluffbutts are just adorable. It was my first time watching evaluations and found it very interesting. You are all lucky new pup-parents! Here is one of the pups. I am in love :--heart:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

:--big_grin::--heart:HERE'S DIDGERIDOO :--heart: :--big_grin:
​I am in love!!!! We go get my little fluffy butt next Saturday! It's going to be a L.O.N.G. week! :bowl:​


----------

